# UTF-8 und Formulare



## Ferenjito (29. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ich versuche in meiner Web-App ostasiatische Zeichenketten aus einem HTML-Formular in meine Datenbank zu übertragen. Wie das so ist mit Codierung will es nicht klappen. Dabei habe ich an allen möglichen Stellen auf "UTF-8" geschaltet, d.h. 

```
<%@ page pageEncoding="UTF-8" %>, 
<form action="action" accept-charset="UTF-8" >
```
Gebe ich im Formular den String "メインページ" ein, und schreibe den Wert vom aufgerufenen Servlet aus in die Logfile, wird ein unschönes "ã?·ã?§ã?¦ã?¸ã?§ã?¦ã??ã" draus.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich da vorgehe, vielleicht mit den Klassen CharsetEncoder bzw. CharsetDecoder?

Thx, 
Ferenjito


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2006)

response.setCharacterEncoding

vor dem rausschreiben

und

request.setCharacterEncoding

vor dem abholen mit getparameter


----------



## flanker (3. Apr 2006)

und falls Tomcat 5 hast, mit post senden, damit die Parameter mitkodiert werden.


----------



## Sanix (17. Aug 2006)

Und wenn man an ein Servlet übermittelt und darum nur get verwenden kann?


----------

